# I need some quiet (exhaust that is)



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok this may belong in the Ford Compact diesel forum but its pretty general in context, not really brand specific.

I have a Ford 1720 w/diesel, and about 2 years ago my son succeeded in totally destroying ther muffler on a tree limb. So I call Ford dealer and they give me a price for a muffler.....wow, can't afford it at that cost, so I go paay the local tractor supply place a visit and find a muffler that fit, as well as a rain cap. My old muffler was smallish in diametr and straight through as far as I could tell. SO in install this muffler and itsa been like driving a MACK truck or a Cat D-8 dozer ever since. Its just to darn loud.

The old muffler made the tractor sound more like an electric motor powered tractor and was extremley quiet. Anyone have any recomendations short of buying OEM muffler to make it quiet with a different (read CHEAPER) brand of muffler? I have better than 60% hearing loss already from military duties over the years, and even being this deaf its still too loud. 

I sure hate to have to spend the $$$ Ford wants for a new muffler.........but evidently all straight through mufflers are not created equal.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry about the wait for an answer Chipmaker. I did not see this get posted. It does belong in the Compact Tractor Section. How much exactly does the Ford/New Holland dealer want for the OEM muffler?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chipmaker, now that I think about it; can you post a part # for me? Maybe I can look around and cross reference something.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Sorry about the wait for an answer Chipmaker. I did not see this get posted. It does belong in the Compact Tractor Section. How much exactly does the Ford/New Holland dealer want for the OEM muffler? *


It's a Ford?new Holland....I'd say this is the correct board.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I looked up some prices for a muffler and considering what you getting I didn't think the prices were to outrageous. 

Forgot the gasket price and number.
gasket SBA314990013 1.98
see download for rest of info.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Unfortunately my Ford dealer wants over $138 for the muffler itself. Even at seventy some bucks for just the muffler is high for such an item that is only about 4" x 16 inches. But its quiet anyhow. I have the outlet pipe and manifold inlet elbow, just have problems on spending that kind of money for a muffler. I hate to think what the price would be on a John Deere, as usually they are higher in price that my Ford parts ever were. Maybve Ford is playing catch up to the JD dealer. Thanks for the part numbers and info. I appreciate it. 

High prices are mainly in this area no matter what brand. It has to do a lot with this areas peoples attitude and it not being what is really industrial, lots of over paid white collar workers living in big high dollar homes with lots of money in their pockets or a good credit limit on the plastic cards in their wallets, so dealers around here use that to their advantage.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chippy, what did you ever do with this? Bite the bullet for the muffler or devise your own solution? (earplugs?) Dealers still as greedy as ever?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Its still the same was it was before...noisy! To be honest I probably am not going to change it. I have probably used the tractor two or three times for very short durations for some time now, up until today that is, where i gavce it a pretty gopod workout. Since I got that GX335 Deere, I don't use a bush hog to cut the areas I cut anymore, as I can do it much quicker and easier with the JD.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

So did you just decide not to get it? Prices must be really going up now. Seem to be going up everywhere


----------

